# removing stains from the wood.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello to all.

As you know, I use a lot of recycled wood for some of my woodworking projects. The wood comes from pallets or boxes that have nails, screws and other metallic fasteners. 

Recently I was making my coffee table and I came across with several stains caused by those elements. It didn´t matter how hard I tried, the stains were not removed at all. I looked at in the finishing touch section (General woodworkin sub-forum) and didn´t find nothing that could help me.

Does anyone know how to deal with these stains (See the picture below)?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're staining your piece dark, you probably won't even see them after you apply.

If you stain it a bit lighter, you will probably see it a bit. Perhaps not as much as you think, though. 

Unfortunately, those stains probably go as deep into the wood as the fasteners that produced them.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

You'll probably not get the answer you'd like. Iron in the nails reacts with the tannin in the wood. From the looks of the stain in the image I'd say the iron (more accurately Iron Acitate) has migrated a good bit for the stain to be that large. The only way to avoid it is to cut around those sections when laying out your cuts for the project.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bleach 'might' work. Or might not. I would say worth a try. I have used bleach successfully, at times, in the past. If I recall right hydrogen peroxide might work also.

Found this:
Use a Oxalic acid solution on the wood and brush with a med bristle brush then follow up with a clear water rinse. You may have to try 2-3 times but it works well when refinishing old furniture. You may want to try it in an area that is hidden to be sure you don't get any unwanted discoloration. This will remove any oils that have not penetrated too deeply that may be on other parts of the stock causing unwanted discoloration.. 
Here:
http://www.opticstalk.com/any-ideas-on-removing-rust-stains-from-wood_topic23261.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen log house builders use a strong bleach solution to lighten old logs up. It won't remove all of it but it might lighten it.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

I was reading something about the recycled wood, is it safe to use it?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Alexis there is a product called 'Iron Out' here in the states that would probably remove it form the surface, but as someone has said the stains go as deep as the nails.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Carpenter12 said:


> I was reading something about the recycled wood, is it safe to use it?


I hope so, that is where I get almost all of my wood. Make sure to remove all nails and staples.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Carpenter12 said:


> I was reading something about the recycled wood, is it safe to use it?


Like most things, it depends. If you use wood from pallets, you have to watch out for nails and staples, they can tear up your tools if they are not all removed. Other than that pallet wood should be fine to use.

Any treated wood, I would stay away from. The chemicals in it could make you ill, or animals.

But what is generally meant by 'recycled wood', is wood that is reused for another purpose. Like you find an old table, and use the wood to make something else.

What were you reading anyway?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.

I´ll try with oxalic acid the next time. I prefer to keep the grain in the wood that´s why I do not paint my small pieces.

As some of you have written, I never use treated wood even in the fire pile. I use wood from pallets, boxes and disposed off furnitures.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I say it just adds character consistent with reclaimed lumber so carry on and don't worry about it.


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

por lo que se, hay madera que se trata con creosota.
Saludos


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Like most things, it depends. If you use wood from pallets, you have to watch out for nails and staples, they can tear up your tools if they are not all removed. Other than that pallet wood should be fine to use.
> 
> Any treated wood, I would stay away from. The chemicals in it could make you ill, or animals.
> 
> ...


Thanks JOAT, I was reading some articles on word working projects for Beginners where these pellets were used for making several useful things, some guys in the comments said that it is harmful to use these pellets because of their exposure to various areas/weathers and chemicals so they can be a cause some illness or allergies specially to children, I have used some of these at home so I was a little worried


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola, Iván.

En tu perfil vi una máquina copiadora que me interesa. Tienes más información al respecto? Quizás otras fotografías?

Saludos.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Carpenter12 said:


> Thanks JOAT, I was reading some articles on word working projects for Beginners where these pellets were used for making several useful things, some guys in the comments said that it is harmful to use these pellets because of their exposure to various areas/weathers and chemicals so they can be a cause some illness or allergies specially to children, I have used some of these at home so I was a little worried


Here's a couple of examples of how used wood can be reused.
http://www.etsy.com/search?q=repurposed wood&order=most_relevant&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US
http://www.etsy.com/search?q=reclaimed wood&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US
recycled wood on Etsy,a global handmade and vintage marketplace.
And, finally, pallet. Ta da. http://www.etsy.com/search?q=pallet&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US&ref=auto1

I have never heard of exposure to areas/weathers causing any problem with pallets, except maybe making it unusable, but health problems, no. I've never heard of any pallets being contaminated with chemicals either, but I would think that if they were it should be easy enough to tell, and not use them, or if they look suspicious just don't take them. 

There's quite a few youtube videos out there too, just do a search for pallets. I saw one the other day where a really lovely table top was made from pallet wood.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hose it down with a pressure washer, let it dry and go to work. NO, I have never tried it, but wash a lot of decks and fences. 
The stain will be all the way through the wood if the fastener was. 
Who cares, you are just using the very top layer.


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hola, Iván.
> 
> En tu perfil vi una máquina copiadora que me interesa. Tienes más información al respecto? Quizás otras fotografías?
> 
> Saludos.


envíame un correo y te mando todo lo que tengo, [email protected]
Saludos


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> I have never heard of exposure to areas/weathers causing any problem with pallets, except maybe making it unusable, but health problems, no. I've never heard of any pallets being contaminated with chemicals either, but I would think that if they were it should be easy enough to tell, and not use them, or if they look suspicious just don't take them.
> 
> There's quite a few youtube videos out there too, just do a search for pallets. I saw one the other day where a really lovely table top was made from pallet wood.


Thanks for clearing the confusion and for these sites, which are very useful. I have made the tabletop of my workbench with these pallets looks fine


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Carpenter12 said:


> Thanks for clearing the confusion and for these sites, which are very useful. I have made the tabletop of my workbench with these pallets looks fine


No problem. But now we need pictures. Lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

Hola papasombre, mi correo [email protected]
Saludos


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

papasombre [email protected].
Saludos.


----------

